
Cognitive Ability and Vulnerability to Fake News - DocFeind
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/cognitive-ability-and-vulnerability-to-fake-news/
======
chub500
Right wing authoritarianism? That came out of left field. I'd like to see the
statistical techniques used to correct for that...

